# Vorrei capire cosa non mi succede ...



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


Ma guarda qui la questione è abbastanza semplice....ti piaceva il sederino estroverso della tipa coi soldi e siccome lo volevi pure tu (sei proprio invidioso) hai deciso di fartelo conciare come un tarallo dal bagnino di colore! 

cmq sposati col bagnino...fatti manterere da quella coi soldi....e molla l'aerofaga... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


Oscu' che faccio, prenoto?

http://viaggireligiosi.giro-viaggia...-345-gg.html?gclid=CIDQmqPe468CFUUx3wodaztLDg

nun supporto vederti accussi'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Simy grazie ma sai...io amo...la mia lei,le sue supposte di glicerina,adesso andare con questa nuova e con quel bagnino mi intimorisce capisci?Io ho dei sani valori....vengo da una buona famiglia.....alle mie spalle si aprono sempre tante porte......e non vorrei risolvere i miei problemi di stitichezza in maniera così traumatica !!!capisci?????vabbè adesso odiatemi pure.......io vado in piscina....a riflettere.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Si vabbè odiatemi pure...!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè odiatemi pure...!!


Ti squoto
e se non posso
non ti disapprovo...

Riconosco che non sei un coglione, ma disconosco che tu lo sia.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy grazie ma sai...io amo...la mia lei,le sue supposte di glicerina,adesso andare con questa nuova e con quel bagnino mi intimorisce capisci?Io ho dei sani valori....vengo da una buona famiglia.....alle mie spalle si aprono sempre tante porte......e non vorrei risolvere i miei problemi di stitichezza in maniera così traumatica !!!capisci?????vabbè adesso odiatemi pure.......io vado in piscina....a riflettere.....


scusa mo' che vai in piscina, me levi na' curiosita'?...

col culo ormai a tarallo, se galleggia mejo?

stamo affa' na' scommessa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy grazie ma sai...io amo...la mia lei,le sue supposte di glicerina,adesso andare con questa nuova e con quel bagnino mi intimorisce capisci?Io ho dei sani valori....vengo da una buona famiglia.....alle mie spalle si aprono sempre tante porte......e non vorrei risolvere i miei problemi di stitichezza in maniera così traumatica !!!capisci?????vabbè adesso odiatemi pure.......*io vado in piscina*....a riflettere.....


posso venire pure io?


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Andate*

Ma andate affnculo scusate!!!!!Le vostre mogli vi mettono le corna con tutta l'africa e non capite il mio dramma?Ho una ferita nel cu..ore....!Infondo è la prima volta in 5 anni che mi annientano le chiappe...e voi mi prendete in giro??ODIATEMI PURE....SFIGATI!Io ho i soldi e voi no....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Simy certo così ti presento Abdul.....che ti squarta il buis de cul.....!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma andate affnculo scusate!!!!!Le vostre mogli vi mettono le corna con tutta l'africa e non capite il mio dramma?Ho una ferita nel cu..ore....!Infondo è la prima volta in 5 anni che mi annientano le chiappe...e voi mi prendete in giro??ODIATEMI PURE....SFIGATI!Io ho i soldi e voi no....!



fino a prova contraria io preferisco il negrone ....di mogli non ne ho mai avute......

noi prenderti in giro?????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma quando mai?


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Senti*

Senti simy ma come ti permetti?Ma sai che ho un 730 da paura?Porta rispetto.....son un uomo serio con dei valori importanti e adesso odiatemi pure sfigati!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti simy ma come ti permetti?*Ma sai che ho un 730 da paura*?Porta rispetto.....son un uomo serio con dei valori importanti e adesso odiatemi pure sfigati!!!


guarda se c'avevi il 740 forse ne potevamo parlare :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Allora*

Raggazzi vi aggiorno...mi ha chiamato quella che gira in bici senza sella e gli piace la nera cappella......!Mi ha invitato nella sua villa a guardare in tv un programma impegnato...!Si è una donna di spessore....ci vediam il GF dalla prima edizione.....fino all'ultima...!Adesso io vorrei andare ma ho paura che abdul ci rimanga male....!Intanto la mia lei sta al bagno e scorreggiando come una pazza....!Aiutatemi ho tanti soldi...ma non so cosa fare.....!!Invidiatemi coioni!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raggazzi vi aggiorno...mi ha chiamato quella che gira in bici senza sella e gli piace la nera cappella......!Mi ha invitato nella sua villa a guardare in tv un programma impegnato...!Si è una donna di spessore....ci vediam il GF dalla prima edizione.....fino all'ultima...!Adesso io vorrei andare ma ho paura che abdul ci rimanga male....!Intanto la mia lei sta al bagno e scorreggiando come una pazza....!Aiutatemi ho tanti soldi...ma non so cosa fare.....!!Invidiatemi coioni!!!


ah guarda io per il GF farei carte false...ma occhio che non è che ti fa trovare la Guardia di Finanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e scoprimo che sei pure evasore :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Simy ma sei invidiosa di me?Ma è colpa mia se io ho tanti soldi e tu no?Se io so cosa è l'amore e tu no?Odiami pure culo antipatico!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raggazzi vi aggiorno...mi ha chiamato quella che gira in bici senza sella e gli piace la nera cappella......!Mi ha invitato nella sua villa a guardare in tv un programma impegnato...!Si è una donna di spessore....ci vediam il GF dalla prima edizione.....fino all'ultima...!Adesso io vorrei andare ma ho paura che abdul ci rimanga male....!Intanto la mia lei sta al bagno e scorreggiando come una pazza....!Aiutatemi ho tanti soldi...ma non so cosa fare.....!!Invidiatemi coioni!!!


io te dico e dico dico gratisssse, chiudila dentro ed apri quanno comincia' a diventa' verde...

o blu , se la puzzona e' nobbbile...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ma sei invidiosa di me?Ma è colpa mia se io ho tanti soldi e tu no?Se io so cosa è l'amore e tu no?Odiami pure culo antipatico!!!


siete due disgraziati. Io non posso ridere adesso.


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ma sei invidiosa di me?Ma è colpa mia se io ho tanti soldi e tu no?Se io so cosa è l'amore e tu no?Odiami pure culo antipatico!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

guarda non ci dormirò stanotte


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Odiami pure te....io sto in piscina con il culo all'aria e tu qui a scrivere cazzate...!Stai zitta io ho i soldi e tu no.....!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siete due disgraziati. Io non posso ridere adesso.



ce l'hai con me per caso


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siete due disgraziati. Io non posso ridere adesso.


io ho la parrucchiera del negozio vicino che se stara' a preoccupa'...

quella cia' la fissa der 118....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Senti*

Senti stermy...io ho i soldi capisci?Quindi io ho dei valori e tu sei un povero terrone!Odiami pure tu!!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Non avevo visto il "non" nel titolo   Siete delle merdine, non potete farmi ridere così


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù ci stanno dando delle merdine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti stermy...io ho i soldi capisci?Quindi io ho dei valori e tu sei un povero terrone!Odiami pure tu!!


ue' valori, fatte da' na' controllata che ciai n'alito che svernicia le pareti...

nun to' volevo di' perche' so' signore, pero'  terrone e uno e due e tre...eccheccazz...

ogni pazienza tiene un limite...


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Indeciso*

Senti e tu chi cazzo sei?Quanti soldi hai?odiami perchè io adesso vado in piscina con mio fratello che ha una certA affinita per il nero pisello....!ODIATEMI!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oscùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù ci stanno dando delle merdine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


te devi sempre da fa' riconosce....

ao' fatte fubba...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Merdine?*

Merdine?solo perchè son nato nella culla giusta?Odiatemi e rosikate coioni!un bacio al conte....!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te devi sempre da fa' riconosce....
> 
> ao' fatte fubba...
> 
> ahahahahah



non l'ho capita Stè...


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita Stè...


Bonanotte dall'Ikea...

me so' rimaste solo le istruzioni in finlandese...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Sono molto baciato sai ultimamente...
Senza la beghina stronza il conte ci guadagna!


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Io ho i soldi!odiatemi coioni!!


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho i soldi!odiatemi coioni!!



mi presti 100€?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


Bhè a me sembra che  più che le porte ti si apre sempre qualcos'altro......
Avrei cominciato a dubitarlo dal fatto di andare in bici senza sellino......


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma cosa c'entra?Io adoro scendere la scalinata di piazza di spagna in bici senza sella...perchè ho i soldi e allora?Odiatemi pezzenti io ho un tenore di vita che voi vi dovreste vendere il culo per una vita....!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


Caro amico...la situazione è drammatica.
Non tanto per l'aerofagia che in inverno sotto le coperte può dare un contributo di calore da non sottovalutare (a chi non piace farsi renzare sulle gambe?) senza sgommate in quanto stitica...ma è il bagnino. Con il timone che mi da da pensare...

Per me è solo sesso con lui.
Mentre invece quella ricca è l'amore vero.
(poi quello che ti ha fatto il culo a tarallo puoi tenerlo come amante no? va tanto di moda il menage a tre!)

Sai...sono una romantica....


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Grazie tebe tu mi capisci!!Vi aggiorno:la mia lei stanotte si è letteralmente cacata sotto...pensava fosse una scureggia ma si può?Io credo proprio di non farcela più.....la mia amante continua a propormi film impegnati,tipo.gigi er bullo,pierino torna a scuola,sfinteri sfraniti,pompini a tradimento,insomma io ho i soldi e dei valori importanti...ma abdul...continua ad attentare alle virtu del mio sedere cosa fare????Odiatemi pezzenti!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi presti 100€?


minchia cosi' stai?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?Io adoro scendere la scalinata di piazza di spagna in bici senza sella...perchè ho i soldi e allora?Odiatemi pezzenti io ho un tenore di vita che voi vi dovreste vendere il culo per una vita....!!!



E bhè ti va bene allora che tu puo darlo via gratis.....
Io neanche se avessi soldi darei niente via gratis .....non faccio nulla per nulla .....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie tebe tu mi capisci!!Vi aggiorno:la mia lei stanotte si è letteralmente cacata sotto...pensava fosse una scureggia ma si può*?Io credo proprio di non farcela più*.....la mia amante continua a propormi film impegnati,tipo.gigi er bullo,pierino torna a scuola,sfinteri sfraniti,pompini a tradimento,insomma io ho i soldi e dei valori importanti...ma abdul...continua ad attentare alle virtu del mio sedere cosa fare????Odiatemi pezzenti!!!


nemmeno io ...Oscù la devo smette di leggere sto 3D sennò mi licenziano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia cosi' stai?





hai una siga?


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie tebe tu mi capisci!!Vi aggiorno:la mia lei stanotte si è letteralmente cacata sotto...pensava fosse una scureggia ma si può?


michia frate' che roba brutta...ma brutta brutta...

mo' su due piedi alla tipa direi che je serve un tappo....

sacrificati per un po' ed usa Abdul...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai una siga?


pure???

ao' ma co' tanta gente qua scassi er cazzo proprio a me?

comunque non fumo, me dispias...oseno'...

(no niente oseno', lassame perde.....)

ahahahahah


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure???
> 
> ao' ma co' tanta gente qua scassi er cazzo proprio a me?
> 
> ...



che tirchi!:singleeye:
tutti uggguali quelli con i soldi:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che tirchi!:singleeye:
> tutti uggguali quelli con i soldi:unhappy:


e vabbe' mo' nun t'enkazza' che poi soffro...

se insisti e me dai n'attimino, dovrei ave' un sigaro da quarche parte....

il piu' e' a ricordarse n'do cazzo sta...

se vai de fretta, arranges...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie tebe tu mi capisci!!Vi aggiorno:la mia lei stanotte si è letteralmente cacata sotto...pensava fosse una scureggia ma si può?Io credo proprio di non farcela più.....la mia amante continua a propormi film impegnati,tipo.gigi er bullo,pierino torna a scuola,sfinteri sfraniti,pompini a tradimento,insomma io ho i soldi e dei valori importanti...ma abdul...continua ad attentare alle virtu del mio sedere cosa fare????*Odiatemi pezzenti!!*!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Allora intanto io ho i soldi e voi siete pezzenti....!!Quindi ho risolto i problemi con la mia lei....un assorbente anorettale....dal belgio.....io ho i soldi!!!Adesso son tornato dalla piscina e abdul mi ha preso a timonate in faccia....e ora non so che fare....!Il tutto mentre la mia amante si masturbava guardando la ruota della fortuna......!Adesso tralascinado il fatto che io ho i soldi e voi non siete un benemerito cazzo che devo fare???Vabbè odiatemi miserabili!!!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi presti 100€?


come li restituisci, nature?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora intanto io ho i soldi e voi siete pezzenti....!!Quindi ho risolto i problemi con la mia lei....un assorbente anorettale....dal belgio.....io ho i soldi!!!Adesso son tornato dalla piscina e abdul mi ha preso a timonate in faccia....e ora non so che fare....!Il tutto mentre la mia amante si masturbava guardando la ruota della fortuna......!Adesso tralascinado il fatto che io ho i soldi e voi non siete un benemerito cazzo che devo fare???Vabbè odiatemi miserabili!!!


Allora tu non venire al raduno, ma pagacelo, perchè noi pezzenti e tu hai i soldi...
Sai che botta...dico...caro oste...passa oscuro a pagare...e lui ok...conte...

Riconoscerai oscuro da come ancheggia!


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Grazie*

Grazie conte tu si che mi capisci....!Sai mica è colpa mia se mi faccio il bidet con il Donperignon......!Ho il cuore affranto....e son confuso....!Qui dentro siete tutti rosikoni e pezzanti....e ricordatevi che io ci ho i soldi e voi no!!!!Quindi odiatemi amebe....!!


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> come li restituisci, nature?



Indeciso te fai poco il furbo che non mi hai restituito un bel niente l'ultima volta! tsk!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie conte tu si che mi capisci....!Sai mica è colpa mia se mi faccio il bidet con il Donperignon......!Ho il cuore affranto....e son confuso....!Qui dentro siete tutti rosikoni e pezzanti....e ricordatevi che io ci ho i soldi e voi no!!!!Quindi odiatemi amebe....!!



Oscuro un po' ti odio:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> michia frate' che roba brutta...ma brutta brutta...
> 
> mo' su due piedi alla tipa direi che je serve un tappo....
> 
> ...


tu quoque....disgraziatissimi..... meno male che è arrivata l'ora del pranzo e vanno via tutti!!!!
ma Oscuro... nonostante io ti invidi moltissimo... ricorda che non è tutt'oro ciò che riluce, la tua bellezza, ma soprattutto il fascino della tua lei, che sicuramente, date le tue descrizioni, è persona oltremodo decorativa, un giorno non ti abbacinerà più con il suo fulgore e allora, allora, se non avrete trovato una base di intenti comuni, se non avrete affinato i vostri spiriti... temo ti resterà solo Abdul.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Allora sono sempre confuso...ma ho i soldi quindi?Odiatemi merde!!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora sono sempre confuso...ma ho i soldi quindi?Odiatemi merde!!!!


è ma qui la scelta è difficile è ovvio che sei confuso


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Vedi simy,io ho dei valori,ho 40anni,ho i soldi,e penso che un domani sarò padre,quindi aver un molgie che parla cor culo non è il massimo capisci?Cosa penserebbero i miei figli della madre?Anche loro avrebbero i soldi....quindi preferirei la mia amante che ha la piscina..è puo dare dei valori seri....e non caca sotto!Resta il fatto che mi odierete perchè ho i soldi e voi siete luride merde....!!!Un bacio al conte!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora sono sempre confuso...ma ho i soldi quindi?Odiatemi merde!!!!


Certo che la tua dialettica ha pochi paragoni e di fronte alla profondità del tuo pensiero anche l'ermo colle mi diventa un dosso, manco da segnalare.


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi simy,io ho dei valori,ho 40anni,ho i soldi,e penso che un domani sarò padre,quindi aver un molgie che parla cor culo non è il massimo capisci?Cosa penserebbero i miei figli della madre?Anche loro avrebbero i soldi....quindi preferirei la mia amante che ha la piscina..è puo dare dei valori seri....e non caca sotto!Resta il fatto che mi odierete perchè ho i soldi e voi siete luride merde....!!!Un bacio al conte!!


ma che sei pazzo...pensa se ti vengono pure i figli che parlano cor culo come la madre! si si sono d'accordo meglio l'amante con la piscina ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi simy,io ho dei valori,ho 40anni,ho i soldi,e penso che un domani sarò padre,quindi aver un molgie che *parla cor culo *non è il massimo capisci?Cosa penserebbero i miei figli della madre?Anche loro avrebbero i soldi....quindi preferirei la mia amante che ha la piscina..è puo dare dei valori seri....e non caca sotto!Resta il fatto che mi odierete perchè ho i soldi e voi siete luride merde....!!!Un bacio al conte!!


oggi poi sapere le lingue è fondamentale, diciamocelo


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora sono sempre confuso...ma ho i soldi quindi?Odiatemi merde!!!!


Oscu' fruste nisba?

a tebe je piaceno....

me l'ha confessato stanotte in videochat solo che io nun ce l'avevo e la frustavo co' 5 eurozzi.....

io te l'ho detto, poi fa' tu...


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

a scusate me so' sbajato....

nun era Tebe era....

(rullo d tamburi....)

MINERVAAAAAAA!!!!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a scusate me so' sbajato....
> 
> nun era Tebe era....
> 
> ...


embeh, Ste... capita di confonderle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oddio a 'sto giro me crocchiano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## melania (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......amo la mia lei?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


Pensavo.....siccome c'ho un po' di soldi pure io...che ne dici di vendermi Abdul?


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Melania*

Melania,tu mi capisci,capisci i disagi di un uomo pieno di valori,con i soldi,ascolta abdul non posso vendertelo,anche perchè quando non vado in bicicletta è piacevole andare in piscina e pisciarci dentro.......!Cmq invidiatemi pezzenti!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embeh, Ste... capita di confonderle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oddio a 'sto giro me crocchiano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero che e' facile sbajarsi, neh?

ahahahahaah

ma te non dovevi fa' le fotocopie?

sarvate...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a scusate me so' sbajato....
> 
> nun era Tebe era....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embeh, Ste... capita di confonderle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oddio a 'sto giro me crocchiano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io starei in campana Sbri....


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Grazie!!!!! Ho riso come una matta!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Oscù buongiorno! ma che fine hai fatto? Abdul t'ha rapito e venduto per 30 cammelli??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Mio dio*

Allora ragazzi vi aggiorno!Intanto ho sempre tanti soldi e voi non avete un cazzo!!poi,ieri son andato piscina,è mi si è presentata una scena raccappricciante!!!!Abdul detto"Timone"strappava i peli del sedere a morsi alla mia amante...quella che ha i soldi.....!!A questo punto il soggetto a è scappato,i soggetto b strillava dal dolore,e il soggetto c che sarebbe la mia ragazza senza soldi scureggiava a iosa....!!!Non so che fare,nonostante ho i soldi e voi siete luridi pezzenti,vi chiedo un consiglio:Cosa faccio anche se ho i soldi????Odiatemi plebei di merda!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi vi aggiorno!Intanto ho sempre tanti soldi e voi non avete un cazzo!!poi,ieri son andato piscina,è mi si è presentata una scena raccappricciante!!!!Abdul detto"Timone"strappava i peli del sedere a morsi alla mia amante...quella che ha i soldi.....!!A questo punto il soggetto a è scappato,i soggetto b strillava dal dolore,e il soggetto c che sarebbe la mia ragazza senza soldi scureggiava a iosa....!!!Non so che fare,nonostante ho i soldi e voi siete luridi pezzenti,vi chiedo un consiglio:Cosa faccio anche se ho i soldi????Odiatemi plebei di merda!!!!!


potresti darli a me e provare un'esperienza diversa... ti lascio la culla magari.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Sbricioalata*

Grazie del consiglio però son confuso....anche se ho tanti valori ed i soldi....!Continuate ad odiarmi chiaviche!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio però son confuso....anche se ho tanti valori ed i soldi....!Continuate ad odiarmi chiaviche!!!


a proposito di valori... in che valuta li hai?


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Sbri*

Ho tanti soldi,obligazioni,azioni,proprietà,son nato nella culla giusta fortunatamente,ho avuta un buona educazione,a differenza vostra che non avete una lira è mi state terribilmente sul frenulo!Odiatemi pure adesso cessi!!


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Grazie!!!!! Ho riso come una matta!!!


e tu ridi sui guai che passa Oscuro co' Abdul & C...

minchia che insensssibbbile...

nun te facevo...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Sai stermy tu fai del facile sracasmo....ma infondo io ho sempre i soldi e tu non hai un beneamato cazzo....!Quindo di quello che dici tu me ne sbatto il prepuzio!!!Odiami fascista!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai stermy tu fai del facile sracasmo....ma infondo io ho sempre i soldi e tu non hai un beneamato cazzo....!Quindo di quello che dici tu me ne sbatto il prepuzio!!!Odiami fascista!!!


nooooooooooooooooooooooo speravo gli mandassi un bacetto.....................


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo speravo gli mandassi un bacetto.....................


mavaffankulo sbriciola'...puah...

t'ho levata dar testamento...

TIE'...


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mavaffankulo sbriciola'...puah...
> 
> t'ho levata dar testamento...
> 
> TIE'...


vabbè puoi mettere me al posto di Sbri


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè puoi mettere me al posto di Sbri


ma te gia' ce stavi...

per due buoni motivi...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te gia' ce stavi...
> 
> per due buoni motivi...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah


ho paura a chiederti quali sono..... ma siccome la curiosità è donna ora lo voglio sapere....


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho paura a chiederti quali sono..... ma siccome la curiosità è donna ora lo voglio sapere....


lascia perde ho capitooooooooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia perde ho capitooooooooooooo


Simy davvero non avevi capito?
Stai perdendo colpi....


Stermy non è sveglia la ragazza cambia il testamento


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy davvero non avevi capito?
> Stai perdendo colpi....
> 
> 
> Stermy non è sveglia la ragazza cambia il testamento


no è che stavo pensando ad altro...ma ci sono arrivata un nanosecondo dopo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no è che stavo pensando ad altro...ma ci sono arrivata un nanosecondo dopo



troppo tardi:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy davvero non avevi capito?
> Stai perdendo colpi....
> 
> 
> Stermy non è sveglia la ragazza cambia il testamento


vabbe' e' n'adorabile imbranata...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *vabbe' e' n'adorabile imbranata*...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


grazie per l'adorabile 

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> troppo tardi:mrgreen:


:bleble:


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy davvero non avevi capito?
> Stai perdendo colpi....
> 
> 
> Stermy non è sveglia la ragazza cambia il testamento


comunque un po' se suspancess nun guasta mai...

stai in campana....

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' e' n'*adorabile* imbranata...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Quoto:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè puoi mettere me al posto di Sbri


... non ti ci facevo Simy:blu:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non ti ci facevo Simy:blu:


ma dai che era tutta una tattica...poi dividiamo! ma ti pare! 
:bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai che era tutta una tattica...poi dividiamo! ma ti pare!
> :bacio:


nooooo ma io lo sapevo.... e adesso lo sa pure lui e lascia tutto ad Abdul..... nooooooooooooo devi essere più concentrata, Simy!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mavaffankulo sbriciola'...puah...
> 
> t'ho levata dar testamento...
> 
> TIE'...


neanche il manuale di Pascal? Lo Spoletini?


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nooooo ma io lo sapevo.... e adesso lo sa pure lui e lascia tutto ad Abdul..... nooooooooooooo devi essere più concentrata, Simy!


ma il testamento non era di Stermy???? 'zzo centra Abdul????????  oddio non mi dire che pure Stermy.......... :blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma il testamento non era di Stermy???? 'zzo centra Abdul????????  oddio non mi dire che pure Stermy.......... :blu:


pure lui, pure lui... per chi pensavi litigassero?


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure lui, pure lui... per chi pensavi litigassero?




:confuso::sorpreso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Io ho i soldi e vaffanculo!


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho i soldi e vaffanculo!



:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho i soldi e vaffanculo!



che simpatico che sei da quando hai i soldi!
come la sabbia nelle mutande!:singleeye:


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho i soldi e vaffanculo!


Hai culo. E te lo credo...in bicicletta senza sella!


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Tanto*

Tanto le vostre mogli si fanno sconquassare l'ampolla anale da tutto il madagascar....!Odiatemi pure, io ho soldi andate a chiedere l'elemosina merde!!!:rotfl:


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto le vostre mogli si fanno sconquassare l'ampolla anale da tutto il madagascar....!Odiatemi pure, io ho soldi andate a chiedere l'elemosina merde!!!:rotfl:


Che mi frega a me delle ampolle anali altrui!!?

La mia bici ha la sella....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto le vostre mogli si fanno sconquassare l'ampolla anale da tutto il madagascar....!Odiatemi pure, io ho soldi andate a chiedere l'elemosina merde!!!:rotfl:


Finanziami il raduno.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Odiatemi*

Mi state continuando ad odiare...ma dov'è la chiara?ho bisogno di esser difeso.....cazzo io ho i SOLDI...!Siete degli invidiosi ipodotati merde!!!


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :confuso::sorpreso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso::sorpreso::confuso:


vedo che me parlate dietro...vabbe' a voi ce penso io...ste  brutte racchie cellulitiche...

pero' ao' che hai combinato mo'?

sono disorientato...

AIUTATEMEEEEEE!


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedo che me parlate dietro...vabbe' a voi ce penso io...ste brutte racchie cellulitiche...
> 
> pero' ao' che hai combinato mo'?
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi state continuando ad odiare...ma dov'è la chiara?ho bisogno di esser difeso.....cazzo io ho i SOLDI...!Siete degli invidiosi ipodotati merde!!!


Oscuro ti detesto, qui qualcuno ti detesta. dammi i tuoi soldi che devo pagare il radunoooooooooooooo...
Cagamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Vi aggiorno!Allora ho sempre moltissimi soldi ma cor kazzo che finanzio raduni e puttane!!Mi state sui coioni,siete invidiosi,e mi odiate!!Andate a lavorare fannulloni!Adesso odiatemi,intanto  mi faccio un bagno in piscina!!!!Prloletari der cazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno!Allora ho sempre moltissimi soldi ma cor kazzo che finanzio raduni e puttane!!Mi state sui coioni,siete invidiosi,e mi odiate!!Andate a lavorare fannulloni!Adesso odiatemi,intanto  mi faccio un bagno in piscina!!!!Prloletari der cazzo!


Oscuro o spartisci i soldi con le buone...
O vengo sotto casa...
Con la SUPER KRIKKA con lo scappellamento a destra...
E ti sequestriamo...

Vediamo il riscatto poi...


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscuro o spartisci i soldi con le buone...
> O vengo sotto casa...
> Con la SUPER KRIKKA con lo scappellamento a destra...
> E ti sequestriamo...
> ...


lascia stare Oscuro...o vengo con yuma


----------



## Circe (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,sto da 5 anni con una ragazza che amo tantissimo,ma non parla italiano non ha tanti soldi,soffre di una spiccata aerofagia,e stitica,e ha il sederino introverso!!!!Adesso è successo che ho consciuto questa nuova ragazza mentre andavo in bicicletta senza sella......e abbiam avuto subito un felling....anche lei in bicicletta senza sella....!é scattato subito qualcosa quando ho saputo che ha la villa con la piscina con un bagnino di colore che in acqua usa il pisello come timone.....!Dopo due giorni ci son finito a letto...ma non con lei....con il bagnino....!Son confuso e non riesco a capire......*amo la mia lei*?Quella con i soldi?o il bagnino di colore che mi ha conciato il sedere come un tarallo?Vi prego aiutatemi......!Dimenticavo...ho 40anni,il fisco di uno di 70,il pisello di uno di 80...e mi si aprono sempre le porte.....dell'arcigay!!!!!!


adesso ho capito perchè pensi di essere "oscuro"!!!!:rotflensavo fossi un banale traditore......ps ti confido un segreto: l'amore non esiste ;-)


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2012)

ma ami più la tua lei o mai più mandingo che ti rettifica l'ano? No, sai hai scoperto il bellissimo mondo di black & decker, hai scoperto il retro bricolage e sei fico!!!
Buon bagnetto in piscina e buona lappatura anale.


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Ci aggiorni anche se sai che ti odio?


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2012)

Ti sei fatto ripiallare l'ano in umido???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2012)

Daniele, ti piace a giocare col fuoco? Domani oscuro ti farà a pezzi :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele, ti piace a giocare col fuoco? Domani oscuro ti farà a pezzi :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Vi riaggiorno!*

Ieri son andato a farmi il solito giro in bici senza sella....chiaramente percorsi accidentati pieni di buche,ho pensato che son un uomo pieno di valori e che ho tanti soldi,ho pensato che mi state tutti incommensurabilmente sur kazzo perchè siete poveri ..e pezzenti!!!!Capisco il vostro disagio nel leggermi,voi mi odiate perchè sono quello che voi non potrete mai essere....peggio per voi luride chiaviche....!!Con abdul la storia è finita...non mi và d iesser diversamente fedele.......ok mi ha sezionato le chiappe del culo,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....abdul è povero...!Ho scoperto che la mia amante quella con la piscina ha visto più fave lei che i cessi dello stadio olimpico.....la cosa non mi aggrada...però tant'è!!!!!A casa mia si respira un aria pesante...la mia lei continua nei suo attacchi di diarrea acuta.....ed io ancora non so che fare......son ancora confuso....almeno ci ho i soldi e voi tutti manko per kazzo....!!!Daniele i tuoi commenti verso la mia persona non son lusinghieri....ma mi ricordi tanto qualcuno....e ti perdono ogni cosa!odiatemi e andatene tutti nessuno escluso affare in culo:IO CI HO TANTO SOLDI!!!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri son andato a farmi il solito giro in bici senza sella....chiaramente percorsi accidentati pieni di buche,ho pensato che son un uomo pieno di valori e che ho tanti soldi,ho pensato che mi state tutti incommensurabilmente sur kazzo perchè siete poveri ..e pezzenti!!!!Capisco il vostro disagio nel leggermi,voi mi odiate perchè sono quello che voi non potrete mai essere....peggio per voi luride chiaviche....!!Con abdul la storia è finita...non mi và d iesser diversamente fedele.......ok mi ha sezionato le chiappe del culo,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....abdul è povero...!Ho scoperto che la mia amante quella con la piscina ha visto più fave lei che i cessi dello stadio olimpico.....la cosa non mi aggrada...però tant'è!!!!!A casa mia si respira un aria pesante...la mia lei continua nei suo attacchi di diarrea acuta.....ed io ancora non so che fare......son ancora confuso....almeno ci ho i soldi e voi tutti manko per kazzo....!!!Daniele i tuoi commenti verso la mia persona non son lusinghieri....ma mi ricordi tanto qualcuno....e ti perdono ogni cosa!odiatemi e andatene tutti nessuno escluso affare in culo:IO CI HO TANTO SOLDI!!!!!


Tu sì che sei una persona raffinata e perbene, mica come sti plebei qui che per farsi limare il gentile devono trovare uno che glielo fa gratis!
Che miserabili, magari non glielo piallano neanche bene e ci lasciano tutti i trucioli che poi gli esce le merda a fette...
Dilettanti!
Tu hai malattie veneree così esotiche che loro, sti pulciosi, non hanno neanche i soldi per comprarsi la cartina del poisto dove ti hanno contagiato!
Io ti stimo moltissimo per la carità che dimostri rivolgendoti a noi con benevolenza e umiltà, tu che che se avessi un sellino ce l'avresti pelliccia di panda albino!
E ti dovrebbero fare una statua venerare nei loro tuguri tutti quelli che, se ipotecassero la loro palafitta e si vendessero anche un rene e un polmone, non potrebbero pagare neppure una parcella del tuo dermatologo.
Perchè tu vai da uno specialista di fama mondiale e ha pubblicato un sacco di articoli pluripremiati su tutte le nuove infezioni che ha scoperto, quasi tutte su di te.
E nonostante tutto sei così umile e generoso da mandarci affanculo gratis.
Grazie di esistere!


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*!*

Be non esagerare con i coplimenti....ho solo tanti soldi!son nato nella culla giusta...!Mica è colpa vostra se siete dei viscidi pezzenti senza un euro!Inviadiatemi pure..io con la vostra cultura,con la vostra generosità,mi ci lavo le labbra anali.....!!!Ho i soldi!!!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri son andato a farmi il solito giro in bici senza sella....chiaramente percorsi accidentati pieni di buche,ho pensato che son un uomo pieno di valori e che ho tanti soldi,ho pensato che mi state tutti incommensurabilmente sur kazzo perchè siete poveri ..e pezzenti!!!!Capisco il vostro disagio nel leggermi,voi mi odiate perchè sono quello che voi non potrete mai essere....peggio per voi luride chiaviche....!!Con abdul la storia è finita...non mi và d iesser diversamente fedele.......ok mi ha sezionato le chiappe del culo,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....abdul è povero...!Ho scoperto che la mia amante quella con la piscina ha visto più fave lei che i cessi dello stadio olimpico.....la cosa non mi aggrada...però tant'è!!!!!A casa mia si respira un aria pesante...la mia lei continua nei suo attacchi di diarrea acuta.....ed io ancora non so che fare......son ancora confuso....almeno ci ho i soldi e voi tutti manko per kazzo....!!!Daniele i tuoi commenti verso la mia persona non son lusinghieri....ma mi ricordi tanto qualcuno....e ti perdono ogni cosa!*odiatemi* e andatene tutti nessuno escluso affare in culo:IO CI HO TANTO SOLDI!!!!!


No.

Ma Daniele sembra volerti provare come degno avversario perché lo distrai dal suo problema reale in modo efficiente: Oscuro incazzoso risveglia in lui il sentimento dell'odio da lui tanto amato, che ora potrà sperimentare senza pagare il conto.

Oscuro, non cedere alla tentazione, non ti meriti Daniele come nemico preferito, perché prima che ti affronta, dovrà fare i conti con se stesso, che ora sta abilmente evitando


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Admin*

Admin...ma oscuro incazzoso non andava bene....a oscuro simpatico neanche.....ma insomma quale oscuro volete??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!incazzoso,goliardico,predicatore,simpatico,antipatico,profondo,sensibile,carismatico,empatico,zozzone,basta dirlo.....su!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri son andato a farmi il solito giro in bici senza sella....chiaramente percorsi accidentati pieni di buche,ho pensato che son un uomo pieno di valori e che ho tanti soldi,ho pensato che mi state tutti incommensurabilmente sur kazzo perchè siete poveri ..e pezzenti!!!!Capisco il vostro disagio nel leggermi,voi mi odiate perchè sono quello che voi non potrete mai essere....peggio per voi luride chiaviche....!!Con abdul la storia è finita...non mi và d iesser diversamente fedele.......ok mi ha sezionato le chiappe del culo,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....abdul è povero...!Ho scoperto che la mia amante quella con la piscina ha visto più fave lei che i cessi dello stadio olimpico.....la cosa non mi aggrada...però tant'è!!!!!A casa mia si respira un aria pesante...la mia lei continua nei suo attacchi di diarrea acuta.....ed io ancora non so che fare......son ancora confuso....almeno ci ho i soldi e voi tutti manko per kazzo....!!!Daniele i tuoi commenti verso la mia persona non son lusinghieri....ma mi ricordi tanto qualcuno....e ti perdono ogni cosa!odiatemi e andatene tutti nessuno escluso affare in culo:IO CI HO TANTO SOLDI!!!!!


ciao oscuro caro...quanto ti invidio....tu si che sei un oumo pieno di valori..oltre che di soldi...
avessi fatto come te 10 anni fa..anche io potevo averceli e pure tanti...
e invece da cretina mollai l'igegnere per quel pezzente di mio marito....e adesso eccomi qua ad invidiarti...eh vabeh...
però mio marito lo aveva piu grande..e da romantica dico al c..non si comanda....

ma adesso mi sono convertita....adesso la penso come te..
adottami ti prego...fammi tua..anche io ho i valori....uguali ai tuoi..si anche io sono molto confusa...confondiamoci insieme...ti prego..l'invidia mi sta uccidendo...

dai tolgo la sella anche io dalla bici...

mi passate un altro pò di crack che l'ho finito
grazie


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao oscuro caro...quanto ti invidio....tu si che sei un oumo pieno di valori..oltre che di soldi...
> avessi fatto come te 10 anni fa..anche io potevo averceli e pure tanti...
> e invece da cretina mollai l'igegnere per quel pezzente di mio marito....e adesso eccomi qua ad invidiarti...eh vabeh...
> però mio marito lo aveva piu grande..e da romantica dico al c..non si comanda....
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.................. cambia pusher.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Eh*

Ho tanti soldi...leccatemi soavemente e languidamente le chiappe del culo plebei....!!Annuccia invidiami...e andate tutti affanculo ancora!!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tanti soldi...*leccatemi soavemente e languidamente le chiappe del culo plebei*....!!Annuccia invidiami...e andate tutti affanculo ancora!!!!


ma non starai degenerando un po troppo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e dai che schifo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Senti io ho soldi quindi scrivo ciò che mi pare e tu sei pregata di adoperarti intesi?hai i soldi che ho io?quindi non rompere e fatemi un bel bidè veloce.....coraggio proletari con le pezze ar culo!!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tanti soldi...leccatemi soavemente e languidamente le chiappe del culo plebei....!!Annuccia invidiami...e andate tutti affanculo ancora!!!!




vuol dire che non mi vuoi adottare????....posso farti da mangiare se vuoi..farti le pulizie....quello che vuoi...per un uomo con dei valori e tutti quei soldi....farei qualsiasi cosa  perchè anche io ho dei valori....

per me il vaffaculo è un complimento detto da te tesoro.....perchè te lo puoi permettere perchè HAI I SOLDI E NOI NO...perchè sei potente....

(intanto devo farmi aiutare a toigliere la sella...rischio di scassare la bici cosi...e i soldi per comperarne un'altra IO NON LI HO)


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tanti soldi...leccatemi soavemente e languidamente le chiappe del culo plebei....!!Annuccia invidiami...e andate tutti affanculo ancora!!!!


intanto a me il mio culo plebeo piace un sacco!:fischio:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Mi piace come ti poni.....vediamo se sarai costante!!!!Vaffanculo!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti io ho soldi quindi scrivo ciò che mi pare e *tu sei pregata di adoperarti intesi*?hai i soldi che ho io?quindi non rompere e fatemi un bel bidè veloce.....coraggio proletari con le pezze ar culo!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Guarda che io aspetto..mi dovete leccate coandidamente le chiappe der culo intesi?HO I SOLDI!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che io aspetto..mi dovete leccate coandidamente le chiappe der culo intesi?HO I SOLDI!!!!!!



:umile::umile::umile:

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


:canna:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace come ti poni.....vediamo se sarai costante!!!!Vaffanculo!!!


non ti deluderò..però adesso devo andare sono quasi le  13 e tra un postacco qui...e inizia il mio turno nei campi a raccogliere patate e fave a 90 sotto il sole..e sai a quest'ora pagano di piu.....perchè fa piu caldo....perchè purtropppo io i soldi NON LI HO e devo lavorare non come te...che fai il bidet con lo champagne...io nemmeno cel'ho il bidet....oh come ti invidio...spaparanzato in piscina..con adbul...
ci sentiamo domani e ti aggiorno suilla mia miserabile vita...


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ti deluderò..però adesso devo andare sono quasi le  13 e tra un postacco qui...e inizia il mio turno nei campi a raccogliere patate e fave a 90 sotto il sole..e sai a quest'ora pagano di piu.....perchè fa piu caldo....perchè purtropppo io i soldi NON LI HO e devo lavorare non come te...che fai il bidet con lo champagne...io nemmeno cel'ho il bidet....oh come ti invidio...spaparanzato in piscina..con adbul...
> ci sentiamo domani e ti aggiorno suilla mia miserabile vita...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
TI PREGO...ADOTTALA!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> TI PREGO...ADOTTALA!


magari è la figlia illegittima di Oscuro :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2012)

*Eccomi*

Eccomi....stanotte son stato alla stazione termini......e mi son divertito....passare da un binario all'altro in bicicletta senza sella è divertente.....!Comunque vi ricordo che ho tanti soldi....e chi mi fate sempre skifo arka...!!Abdul detto timone è partito....e non sento la sua mancanza....la mia lei sempre a letto con il culo infiammato e la mia amAnte anche ma per altri motivi.....!Adesso odiatemi forumisti dei miei coioni...!!!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi....stanotte son stato alla stazione termini......e mi son divertito....passare da un binario all'altro in bicicletta senza sella è divertente.....!Comunque vi ricordo che ho tanti soldi....e chi mi fate sempre skifo arka...!!Abdul detto timone è partito....e non sento la sua mancanza....la mia lei sempre a letto con il culo infiammato e la mia amAnte anche ma per altri motivi.....!Adesso odiatemi forumisti dei miei coioni...!!!



pure io stantte ero lla stazine termni.....ma ero trppo impegntata a fare soldi........per pagare le bollette...è venuto a salutarmi abdul..a lui lho data gratis....poverino..nn capiva un c... di italiano ...è vero..ma si è fatto intendere in altri modi..ma scusa perchè dovremmo odiarti....le persone con i soldi vanno venerate non lo sapevi???le person con i soldi possono osano tutto e nessuno puo dire loro nulla...odiarti???macchè...adesso vado a riposare sn stanca e tra un po ricmincio a lavorare ai campi....ieri patate oggi pomodori...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Annuccia...contatta la mia segretaria simy...e manda il curriculum.....ho bisogno di una bagnina per la piscina della mia amante......chiaramente son richieste mutande volitive,è una certa predisposizione alle supposte di carne!!!Cmq vi ricordo che ho i soldi e mi fate sempre molto schifo!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!!!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia...contatta la mia segretaria simy...e manda il curriculum.....ho bisogno di una bagnina per la piscina della mia amante......chiaramente son richieste mutande volitive,è una certa predisposizione alle supposte di carne!!!Cmq vi ricordo che ho i soldi e mi fate sempre molto schifo!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!!!


ieri lo ha mandato ma poi lo ha ritirato...dice che verrà a cercarti alla stazione termini....perchè lei non ha soldi e non ha le mutande.
in ogni caso non vuole rispettare i "criteri" della selezione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che io aspetto..mi dovete leccate coandidamente le chiappe der culo intesi?HO I SOLDI!!!!!!


dov'eri ieri sera? ti saresti divertito...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dov'eri ieri sera? ti saresti divertito...


esatto :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri lo ha mandato ma poi lo ha ritirato...dice che verrà a cercarti alla stazione termini....perchè lei non ha soldi e non ha le mutande.
> in ogni caso non vuole rispettare i "criteri" della selezione...



ciao simy tesoro....non è vero che non voglio rispettare i criteri....
ho comperato le mutande ok???....ho fatto parecchi straordinatri.....
ho fatto pure il bidet

sono pulita e profumata....

oscuro tesoro..vuoi che faccia la bagnina???ma io non so nuotare......:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Admin...ma oscuro incazzoso non andava bene....a oscuro simpatico neanche.....ma insomma quale oscuro volete??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!incazzoso,goliardico,predicatore,simpatico,antipatico,profondo,sensibile,carismatico,empatico,zozzone,basta dirlo.....su!!!:mrgreen:


Hai solo sbagliato obiettivo ... Daniele ha cercato distrarsi efficientemente da se stesso, e non c'è migliore modo che farsi nemico oscuro.:rotfl:

Effettivamente la battaglia più grande che ognuno deve affrontare quando sta male, è se stesso. Ora, noi abbiamo pigiato tanto questo tasto che alla fine gli è sembrato una soluzione di attaccare briga con te. E dispettosamente nei suoi confronti chiedo che affronta prima se stesso. Quando avrà fatto pace e la tempesta nel suo bicchiere si è calmata, potrà litigare con chi vuole ... se ha ancora voglia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia...contatta la mia segretaria simy...e manda il curriculum.....*ho bisogno di una bagnina per la piscina della mia amante*......chiaramente son richieste mutande volitive,è una certa predisposizione alle supposte di carne!!!Cmq vi ricordo che ho i soldi e mi fate sempre molto schifo!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao simy tesoro....non è vero che non voglio rispettare i criteri....
> ho comperato le mutande ok???....ho fatto parecchi straordinatri.....
> ho fatto pure il bidet
> 
> ...


vabbè dai per il nuoto faremo un corso :mrgreen: al limite ti affianco Abdul per qualche ripetizione....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai per il nuoto faremo un corso :mrgreen: al limite ti affianco Abdul per qualche ripetizione....


non per niente oscuro lo ha denominato "timone"


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non per niente oscuro lo ha denominato "timone"


per tutto c'è una spiegazione! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per tutto c'è una spiegazione! :rotfl::rotfl:


magari...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari...


...fidati è cosi....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...fidati è cosi....


ho detto cosi perchè alle volte mi chiedo anche io cosa mi succede e cosa "non" mi succede....
dai su ho bisogno che qualcuno mi tiri su il morale....dov'è oscuro...???
che segretaria sei????ma dicooooooooo

è UNA DITTA POCO SERIA LA VOSTRA....


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Eccomi!!Annuccia...facciamoci a capire:Io ho i soldi e non posso star sempre qui a tempo perso ok?Poi ti ho proposto il ruolo di bagnina ma tu nicchi......non c'è bisogno di saper nuotare nella piscina della mia amante.....come ti ho già detto devi aver i glutei generosi e baldanzosi ok?Adesso devi dire si o no....fai troppi problemi...io ci ho i soldi e mi rompete i coioni plebei!!!!!Il ruolo di segretaria è della simy......adesso accordatevi....sui compensi e le modalità.....e leccatemi come sempre umilmente il culo!Adesso invidiatemi.....e andate affanculo chiaro?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho detto cosi perchè alle volte mi chiedo anche io cosa mi succede e cosa "non" mi succede....
> dai su ho bisogno che qualcuno mi tiri su il morale....dov'è oscuro...???
> che segretaria sei????ma dicooooooooo
> 
> è UNA DITTA POCO SERIA LA VOSTRA....


:ira: 

è no!! Oscuro è un uomo molto impegnato! non è che stiamo qui a pettinare le bambole!!!! 
ieri sera era alla stazione termini a controllare la situzione...ora sta presidiando la piscina con Adbul...poi tra un po arriva il giardiniere che deve decespugliare le zone adiacenti la piscina... 

un attimo di pazienza porca miseria no!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi!!Annuccia...facciamoci a capire:Io ho i soldi e non posso star sempre qui a tempo perso ok?Poi ti ho proposto il ruolo di bagnina ma tu nicchi......non c'è bisogno di saper nuotare nella piscina della mia amante.....come ti ho già detto devi aver i glutei generosi e baldanzosi ok?Adesso devi dire si o no....fai troppi problemi...io ci ho i soldi e mi rompete i coioni plebei!!!!!Il ruolo di segretaria è della simy......adesso accordatevi....sui compensi e le modalità.....e leccatemi come sempre umilmente il culo!Adesso invidiatemi.....e andate affanculo chiaro?


buongiorno capo! :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi!!Annuccia...facciamoci a capire:Io ho i soldi e non posso star sempre qui a tempo perso ok?Poi ti ho proposto il ruolo di bagnina ma tu nicchi......non c'è bisogno di saper nuotare nella piscina della mia amante.....come ti ho già detto devi aver i glutei generosi e baldanzosi ok?Adesso devi dire si o no....fai troppi problemi...io ci ho i soldi e mi rompete i coioni plebei!!!!!Il ruolo di segretaria è della simy......adesso accordatevi....sui compensi e le modalità.....e leccatemi come sempre umilmente il culo!Adesso invidiatemi.....e andate affanculo chiaro?


Oscù, n'è che c'avresti da imprestamme un par de centomila euri, così, a babbo morto ? 

Tanto te stai impaccato che manco te ne accorgi, sicuro co' quelli te ce accendi le sigarette


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi!!Annuccia...facciamoci a capire:Io ho i soldi e non posso star sempre qui a tempo perso ok?Poi ti ho proposto il ruolo di bagnina ma tu nicchi......non c'è bisogno di saper nuotare nella piscina della mia amante.....come ti ho già detto devi aver i glutei generosi e baldanzosi ok?Adesso devi dire si o no....fai troppi problemi...io ci ho i soldi e mi rompete i coioni plebei!!!!!Il ruolo di segretaria è della simy......adesso accordatevi....sui compensi e le modalità.....e leccatemi come sempre umilmente il culo!Adesso invidiatemi.....e andate affanculo chiaro?


CHIARISSIMI..ADESSO CHE TI HO LETTO MI SENTO MEGLIO....
vada per il ruolo della bagnina...per i compensi mi metto daccordo con simy....
certo che te lo lecchiamo il sedere....cosa credi...mica siamo scemi..non solo c'hai i SOLDI...ma ti fai anche il bidet nello champagne...
cosa si puo volere di più...un lucano???noooooooo quella è roba da pezzenti....


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Simy oggi non è giorno di ricevimento....ma vogliamo mettere ordine?????Ma volete leccarmi il culo stamattina???


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy oggi non è giorno di ricevimento....ma vogliamo mettere ordine?????Ma volete leccarmi il culo stamattina???



ma come??? ma abbiamo dato appuntamento al giardiniere?? va bene disdico subito..... 
intanto vado a prepararti il caffè!


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Tuburao e annuccia*

Non presto soldi a voi invidiosi del cazzo....!Se voglio esser leccato il sedere ci sarà un motivo o no????Saranno mesi che non mi faccio un bidè.....!!Cmq credo che mi prendero anche admin come segretario virtuale per quello che concerne questo sito...troppe richieste,troppe proposte e fra l'altro mi state inopinatamente sui coioni tutti !!!Invidaitemi in silenzio ok?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Vabbè, muto, rassegnato, allineato e coperto stò


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Mi sei simpatico...ma ti sarei grato se vieni per appuntamento e se ne parla okCmq andate affanculo ho tanti soldi!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Oscuro quando parla ai suoi dipendenti:

[video=youtube;uahU5m6Hvj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uahU5m6Hvj4[/video]


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Admin*

Bè io i nemici li scelgo........!!Mi son sempre scelto soggetti che mi han dato grandi motivazioni.....!!!Grazie dei complimenti!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Mi assento 30 min sono in riunione per quella storia dell'ampolla anale e le sue profilassi distruttive!!!A dopo


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non presto soldi a voi *invidiosi del cazzo*....!Se voglio esser leccato il sedere ci sarà un motivo o no????Saranno mesi che non mi faccio un bidè.....!!Cmq credo che mi prendero anche admin come segretario virtuale per quello che concerne questo sito...troppe richieste,troppe proposte e fra l'altro mi state inopinatamente sui coioni tutti !!!Invidaitemi in silenzio ok?


ma la nostra invidia è la tua forza no???
se nmon ci fossimo noi plebei ad invidiarti a chi diresti leccatemi il culo,ecc ecc....

stai attento perchè se scendiamo dai coioni poi che si fa.....???

rispettosamente
tua umile serva....


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi assento 30 min sono in riunione per quella storia dell'ampolla anale e le sue profilassi distruttive!!!A dopo



ok capo!  
è tutto sotto contollo!


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ma annuccia io apprezzo il tuo impegno.....!Ma io voglio esser invidiato con rispetto!!Odio i senza palle,gente dimessa,senza spessore!Adoro le persone d'azione ok?Quindo ho i soldi e voglio vedere intorno a me....mutande fulgide e sgarrupate,sederi soavi e leggeri,chiappe flagelllate e devastate...BASTA PAROLE!!QUINDI ANDATE AFFANCULO!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma annuccia io apprezzo il tuo impegno.....!*Ma io voglio esser invidiato con rispetto*!!Odio i senza palle,gente dimessa,senza spessore!Adoro le persone d'azione ok?Quindo ho i soldi e voglio vedere intorno a me....mutande fulgide e sgarrupate,sederi soavi e leggeri,chiappe flagelllate e devastate...BASTA PAROLE!!QUINDI ANDATE AFFANCULO!!!!



ti risulto irrispettosa forse...
..e poi cosa vuoi csa puoi pretendere da una poveraccia...le palle??? lo spessore???
siamo robetta semplice noi..

per quanto riguarda però il sedere saove e leggero..tesoro me la possono.....credimi sulla parola...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti risulto irrispettosa forse...
> ..e poi cosa vuoi csa puoi pretendere da una poveraccia...le palle??? lo spessore???
> siamo robetta semplice noi..
> 
> per quanto riguarda però il sedere saove e leggero..*tesoro* me la possono.....credimi sulla parola...


...poca confidenza!! porta rispetto al supremo :rotfl::rotfl:

qui sulla parola non crediamo a nessuno! l'unica che si è referenziata è stata Sole e il suo curriculum è in valutazione


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Bene*

Eccomi di ritorno.......!Novità?mi odiate?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi di ritorno.......!Novità?mi odiate?


Allora il curriculum di Sole è sulla tua scrivania...
Annuccia comincia a mancare troppo di rispetto! 

...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Bene*

Di sole ne parliamo in privato....però mi sembra promette bene...!Annuccia?Và inquadrata....non ho capito ancora l'indole delle sue mutande....certo ha un sedere che non promette nulla di buono....aspettiamo simy!!!Senti contatta la tebe...e vedi come sta messa di culo.....!!Adesso vado a puttane per pranzo....fammi sapere per tuburao come bagnino....Ci vogliono dai 20 cm in su......moscio!!!Quindi scarta angelo e conte...che in tiro non arrivano a 3 .5 cm....!!Senti daniele per il posto di autista.....vabbè lascia pedere....alla vita ci tengo....!!!!Vaffanculo a tutti!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di sole ne parliamo in privato....però mi sembra promette bene...!Annuccia?Và inquadrata....non ho capito ancora l'indole delle sue mutande....certo ha un sedere che non promette nulla di buono....aspettiamo simy!!!Senti contatta la tebe...e vedi come sta messa di culo.....!!Adesso vado a puttane per pranzo....fammi sapere per tuburao come bagnino....Ci vogliono dai 20 cm in su......moscio!!!Quindi scarta angelo e conte...che in tiro non arrivano a 3 .5 cm....!!Senti daniele per il posto di autista.....vabbè lascia pedere....alla vita ci tengo....!!!!Vaffanculo a tutti!!!


ok :up: allora a dopo


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

*Capo...*

...come autista cosa ne pensi di Geko?? mi pare un tipo apposto.... guida pure l'astronave!


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Si*

Be se garantisci tu su geko...senti dovresti gentilmente vagliare che si presta meglio come cameriera....fra sole,tebe e annuccia !Come governante minerva è ottima!!Come maggiordomo vediamo lothar......!Senti, angelo va benissimo come giardiniere....litigioso e stronzo il giusto!!!Stermy sarà il mio faccendiere....basta che non parla..perchè se parla come scrive nse capisce encazzo....!!!Vediamo pure daniele che cazzo vole fa.....!Ultimo mi farò da guardia del corpo....!Fammi sapere a che punto sei sulle chiappe di sole !!VAFFANCULO A TUTTI!!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di sole ne parliamo in privato....però mi sembra promette bene...!Annuccia?Và inquadrata....non ho capito ancora l'indole delle sue mutande....*certo ha un sedere che non promette nulla di buono....*aspettiamo simy!!!Senti contatta la tebe...e vedi come sta messa di culo.....!!Adesso vado a puttane per pranzo....fammi sapere per tuburao come bagnino....Ci vogliono dai 20 cm in su......moscio!!!Quindi scarta angelo e conte...che in tiro non arrivano a 3 .5 cm....!!Senti daniele per il posto di autista.....vabbè lascia pedere....alla vita ci tengo....!!!!Vaffanculo a tutti!!!




non sai quanto ti sbagli......
cmq...o sono qua....
sarò poverina,debole..senza palle...smutandata tutto quello che vuoi..msa sul mio culo giarda non c'è nlla da obiettare....


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sai quanto ti sbagli......
> cmq...o sono qua....
> sarò poverina,debole..senza palle...smutandata tutto quello che vuoi..*ma sul mio culo guarda non c'è nlla da obiettare....*


:foto:


----------



## melania (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sai quanto ti sbagli......
> cmq...o sono qua....
> sarò poverina,debole..senza palle...smutandata tutto quello che vuoi..msa sul mio culo giarda non c'è nlla da obiettare....


Ehmm......nemmeno sul mio nessuno ha obiettato mai ...magari qualcuno ha pizzicato... e pure io ci avrei un po' di soldi....tra l'altro....


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Melania*

Ok fatti avanti allora!!!


----------



## Daniele (10 Maggio 2012)

E che cazzo posso fare? Il buttafuori, no???


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che cazzo posso fare? Il buttafuori, no???


:rotfl::rotfl:grande Daniele!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che cazzo posso fare? Il buttafuori, no???


Daniele mandami il curriculum  poi valutiamo!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be se garantisci tu su geko...senti dovresti gentilmente vagliare che si presta meglio come cameriera....fra sole,tebe e annuccia !Come governante minerva è ottima!!Come maggiordomo vediamo lothar......!Senti, angelo va benissimo come giardiniere....litigioso e stronzo il giusto!!!Stermy sarà il mio faccendiere....basta che non parla..perchè se parla come scrive nse capisce encazzo....!!!Vediamo pure daniele che cazzo vole fa.....!Ultimo mi farò da guardia del corpo....!Fammi sapere a che punto sei sulle chiappe di sole !!VAFFANCULO A TUTTI!!


Allora Capo ricapitoliamo:

1. Daniele: buttafuori
2. Geko: autista
3. Sole: io la sceglierei per le chiappe da serial killer
4. Tebe: la cameriera...visto che ancora sto aspettando il curriculum...e vuole pure indicazioni su come deve scriverlo!
5. Stermy: faccendiere
6. Lothar: maggiordomo
6. Ultimo: guardia del corpo...


..........scusa capo ma non steremo assumendo troppa gente??? mica siamo al fatebenefratelli qui!

cma da Tubarao sono in attesa di risposta........... TUBARA' LEGGI GLI MP PER FAVORE! 

ti aggiorno domani...che oggi ho fatto un sacco di straordinari!


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Simò.....quì bisogna capire il culo di Sole,tebe e annuccia.....ci sarebbe anche melania ma è credibile?Facciamoci a capire io sono esigente,ho tanti soldi e vorrei culi allegri e vissuti supportati da mutande modello rebibbia.....!Qui parlano parlano.....ma ancora non conosciamo le guerre pubiche di queste chiappe evasive!!DANIELE.....buttafuori o buttadentro?daniele mi dovresti garantire una certe tenuta mentale.....insomma....vorrei evitare gesti inconsulti....!!Simò....per quella catena di sexy shop mi seve un amministratrice...avrei pensato a MINERVA....mi dovrebbe garantire una certa tenuta anale....!!!Ho deciso di prendere le redini della mia vita...e mi serve del personale....!Ai rapporti sindacali mettiamo STERMY...!!!Contattami culo BALLERINO...mi serve uno che rallegra a 90 quei 5 operai di colore amici di abdul che mi stanno rigenerando la piscina...!Adesso odiatemi e andatevene affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò.....quì bisogna capire il culo di Sole,tebe e annuccia.....ci sarebbe anche melania ma è credibile?Facciamoci a capire io sono esigente,ho tanti soldi e vorrei culi allegri e vissuti supportati da mutande modello rebibbia.....!Qui parlano parlano.....ma ancora non conosciamo le guerre pubiche di queste chiappe evasive!!DANIELE.....buttafuori o buttadentro?daniele mi dovresti garantire una certe tenuta mentale.....insomma....vorrei evitare gesti inconsulti....!!Simò....per quella catena di sexy shop mi seve un amministratrice...avrei pensato a MINERVA....mi dovrebbe garantire una certa tenuta anale....!!!Ho deciso di prendere le redini della mia vita...e mi serve del personale....!Ai rapporti sindacali mettiamo STERMY...!!!Contattami culo BALLERINO...mi serve uno che rallegra a 90 quei 5 operai di colore amici di abdul che mi stanno rigenerando la piscina...!Adesso odiatemi e andatevene affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!



Buongiorno! 
guarda io li ho contattati ma qui sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo! 
appena ho news ti aggiorno! 
ricordati della riunione con i fornitori del materiale per i sexy shop...vengono anche quelli delle insegne luminose ma per quelle ci penso io mi faccio lasciare i cataloghi e poi le valutiamo.

Melania se vuole può inviare un curriculum come tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> guarda io li ho contattati ma qui sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo!
> appena ho news ti aggiorno!
> ricordati della riunione con i fornitori del materiale per i sexy shop...vengono anche quelli delle insegne luminose ma per quelle ci penso io mi faccio lasciare i cataloghi e poi le valutiamo.
> ...


buongiorno tesoro..gia all'opera...spero che lui apprezzi il tuo impegno...
ieri ho fatto spese...
biancheria intima ....sai ho fatto qualche straordinario ...
senti...ma il mio curriculum l'hai tirato fuori dal cestino ??
te ne devo inviare un altro???
ti servono foto??

un bacio...


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno tesoro..gia all'opera...*spero che lui apprezzi il tuo impegno*...
> ieri ho fatto spese...
> biancheria intima ....sai ho fatto qualche straordinario ...
> senti...ma il mio curriculum l'hai tirato fuori dal cestino ??
> ...



è ovvio che apprezza! altrimenti non sarei la sua segretaria!

guarda il curriculum te lo sei ripreso tu..quindi se vuoi rimandalo via mp; le foto sono obbligatorie! 

 ciao ciao


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora Capo ricapitoliamo:
> 
> 1. Daniele: buttafuori
> 2. Geko: autista
> ...




io gli ordini li do'tesoro....potresti farmi diciamo ad???mi ci vedrei di piu'....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io gli ordini li do'tesoro....potresti farmi diciamo ad???mi ci vedrei di piu'....:mrgreen:


 AD mi pare troppo...
ne parlo con Oscuro..vediamo cosa possiamo fare...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

E cazzo lothar ha ragione......!Simy facciamo così....istituiamo la figura del"ASSAGGIACHIAPPE"ci mettiamo lothar che di dinamiche anali dovrebbe saperne....ok?Così ti allegerisco il lavoro....!QUINDI PER TUTTO CIò CHE CONCERNE CURRICULUM ANALI E STORICI DELLE MUTANDE CI PENSA LOTHAR!!!Simy lascia una corsia preferenziale ad ANNUCCIA SEMBRA CHE ABBIA UN CULO CHE PARLA.....Quindi visiono io.....!!!Se daniele non fà cazzzate....il buttadentro è suo...!Adesso son le 10 e mi avete sgarrato la guaina dei coioni:andate affanculo ancora!!!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo lothar ha ragione......!Simy facciamo così....istituiamo la figura del"ASSAGGIACHIAPPE"ci mettiamo lothar che di dinamiche anali dovrebbe saperne....ok?Così ti allegerisco il lavoro....!QUINDI PER TUTTO CIò CHE CONCERNE CURRICULUM ANALI E STORICI DELLE MUTANDE CI PENSA LOTHAR!!!Simy lascia una corsia preferenziale ad ANNUCCIA SEMBRA CHE ABBIA UN CULO CHE PARLA.....Quindi visiono io.....!!!Se daniele non fà cazzzate....il buttadentro è suo...!Adesso son le 10 e mi avete sgarrato la guaina dei coioni:andate affanculo ancora!!!!!



ok...dai che ti porto il caffè adesso! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo lothar ha ragione......!Simy facciamo così....istituiamo la figura del"ASSAGGIACHIAPPE"ci mettiamo lothar che di dinamiche anali dovrebbe saperne....ok?Così ti allegerisco il lavoro....!QUINDI PER TUTTO CIò CHE CONCERNE CURRICULUM ANALI E STORICI DELLE MUTANDE CI PENSA LOTHAR!!!Simy lascia una corsia preferenziale ad ANNUCCIA SEMBRA CHE *ABBIA UN CULO CHE PARLA*.....Quindi visiono io.....!!!Se daniele non fà cazzzate....il buttadentro è suo...!Adesso son le 10 e mi avete sgarrato la guaina dei coioni:andate affanculo ancora!!!!!



l'ho addestrato bene

	
	
		
		
	


	








ed è pure molto educato


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2012)

allora , tersicore stamani non ci manda nessuno ?


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Emmm!!Annù sinceramente io sto cercando un sedere ineducato.... piuttosto piacente e famelico....!Adesso contento per te....ma l'educazione viene dopo....mi interessa la disponibilità!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva...mi gestisci i sexy shop?Cerco una donna dalle chiappe morigerate...decidi subito!!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora Capo ricapitoliamo:
> 
> 1. Daniele: buttafuori
> 2. Geko: autista
> ...


Cameriera?
Porto i vibratori in giro?
Ok!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cameriera?
> Porto i vibratori in giro?
> Ok!!!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Anche..voglio vedere pure come usi i vibratori BIFILARI......!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Simy per il conte e admin che si fa????Ragazzi che facciamo?????


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy per il conte e admin che si fa????Ragazzi che facciamo?????


il Conte lo mettiamo a suonare l'organo e Admin ad administare le richieste di accesso in piscina...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Ahh*

Al conte piace suonare gli organi????Adesso si dice così?ciufoli a pelle dalla punta rosa?Vabbè contento lui....!Simò per admin qualcosa di più serio....quel cinema a luci rosse?si gli facciamo gestire la sala 1.....vabbè non vorrei si intossicasse di pippe.....vediamo!!!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche..voglio vedere pure come usi i vibratori BIFILARI......!!!!


Bifilari?
Ne ho solo trifilari. Va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emmm!!Annù sinceramente io sto cercando un sedere ineducato.... piuttosto piacente e famelico....!Adesso contento per te....ma l'educazione viene dopo....mi interessa la disponibilità!!!


intendevo un altro tipo di educazione..beh colpa mia che nn mi sono spiegata..avevo fretta di scrivere...
ok ok....
le parolacce le vuoi...sai quel tipo di paroline..o deve essere solo famelico piacente e muto...
???


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bifilari?
> Ne ho solo trifilari. Va bene lo stesso?



posso portare pure i miei??..non si sa mai qualcuno resta senza.....no???non mi sembrerebbe giusto...

ne ho di colorati...le batterie però non le porto..quelle ognuno provvede da se ok(con quello che costano....)


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

No trifilari non esistono....esistono a doppia uscita....e a velocità variabile quali usi tu?


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Annu*

Allora,famelico,senza scrupoli,eversivo,ma non muto.....le parole giuste al momento giusto....mi raccomando:INEDUCATO!!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Ho tanti soldi,mi state sempre surka,e sukatemelo!!Invidiosi virtuali!!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tanti soldi,mi state sempre surka,e sukatemelo!!Invidiosi virtuali!!



ciao oscuro..mi sa che oggi si batte la fiacca....:condom:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao oscuro..mi sa che oggi si batte la fiacca....:condom:


Oggi Oscuro sta lavorando per voi...è molto impegnato!


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oggi Oscuro sta lavorando per voi...è molto impegnato!


E' annato a pija le pile...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' annato a pija le pile...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Odiatemi e vaffanculo pezzenti!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Ciao Capo! :mrgreen:
come è andato il seminario?


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' annato a pija le pile...ahahahahahah


O ricaricabiliiiiiiii....che sennò te costano un patrimonio :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sxStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Capo! :mrgreen:
> come è andato il seminario?


seeee....seminario de culinaria...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

scusate questa la spiego a Skizzo...

Skizzo, culinaria...culi in aria...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Bene*

Bene però uno stress....sempre a parlare delle stesse cose,tutti professoroni dei miei coioni che non hanno mai preso a schiaffi cor pisello...e parlano parlano......!E lasciam stare le dinamiche dell'ampolla anale e corpi cavernosi annessi.....tutti ciarlatani....!!!Come va qui?


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene però uno stress....sempre a parlare delle stesse cose,tutti professoroni dei miei coioni che non hanno mai preso a schiaffi cor pisello...e parlano parlano......!E lasciam stare le dinamiche dell'ampolla anale e corpi cavernosi annessi.....tutti ciarlatani....!!!Come va qui?


minchia che cojoni istruiti che c'hai...

te devo rivaluta'...

(Simy ricordamelo....)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene però uno stress....sempre a parlare delle stesse cose,tutti professoroni dei miei coioni che non hanno mai preso a schiaffi cor pisello...e parlano parlano......!E lasciam stare le dinamiche dell'ampolla anale e corpi cavernosi annessi.....tutti ciarlatani....!!!Come va qui?


qui tutto bene! 
dobbiamo prenderci un po di tempo per analizzare tutti i curriculum e le varie mansioni! dimmi quando sei libero...


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene però uno stress....sempre a parlare delle stesse cose,tutti professoroni dei miei coioni che non hanno mai preso a schiaffi cor pisello...e parlano parlano......!E lasciam stare le dinamiche dell'ampolla anale e corpi cavernosi annessi.....tutti ciarlatani....!!!Come va qui?


Stanno aspettando che porti le pile   e che mi ridai da fidatycard


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia che cojoni istruiti che c'hai...
> 
> te devo rivaluta'...
> 
> ...


io sono la segretaria di Oscuro... :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Stanno aspettando che porti le pile   e che mi ridai da fidatycard


anche tu un fragolino?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Stanno aspettando che porti le pile   e che mi ridai da fidatycard



va beh per adesso le pile ci sono....
ma cmq scusate eh...
ma le pile servono ai vibratori giusto???...
ma se bobbiamo usare solo quelli io mi dimetto subito...
patti chiari


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono la segretaria di Oscuro... :mrgreen:


gli "maneggi" anche i soldi?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Cè molta superficialità....!lo schaiffo cor pisello è un arte....questione di postura,di posizione,di dinamica,studio della traiettoria....ma che cazzo parlo a fare con voi?Siete delle misere merde.....!!Simy ti faccio sapere adesso ho un corso sulla traumatologia dei rapporti anali su chiappe flagellate....!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> gli "maneggi" anche i soldi?
> 
> ahahahahah


factotum!!


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va beh per adesso le pile ci sono....ma cmq scusate eh...ma le pile servono ai vibratori giusto???...ma se bobbiamo usare solo quelli io mi dimetto subito...patti chiari


dimetterti? cosa mi sono perso?  io non ce l'ho lo slot delle pile ....... ahaahhahaha...ma vado bene uguale


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va beh per adesso le pile ci sono....
> ma cmq scusate eh...
> ma le pile servono ai vibratori giusto???...
> ma se bobbiamo usare solo quelli io mi dimetto subito...
> patti chiari


Annare' ormai so' troppo scarsi in terronia e s'arrabbattono come possono....

i mejo so' iti a Milano...

in linea d'aria, sei distante?

ahahahahahh


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> factotum!!


hai capito la simoncina....

ma totum totum?

ahahahahaha


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai capito la simoncina....
> 
> ma totum totum?
> 
> ahahahahaha


faccio la segretaria! che hai capito! malizioso.... tzè.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
faccio tutto quello che fa una brava segretaria....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annare' ormai so' troppo scarsi in terronia e s'arrabbattono come possono....
> 
> i mejo so' iti a Milano...
> 
> ...



sono molto distante....
sono terrona...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> faccio la segretaria! che hai capito! malizioso.... tzè.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> *faccio tutto quello che fa una brava segretaria*....




però cos'..me le fai scappare di bocca.....

cià cià cià......


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però cos'..me le fai scappare di bocca.....
> 
> cià cià cià......


lo so...ma sto cazzeggiando Annù! :mrgreen: l'ho scritto di proposito!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono molto distante....
> sono terrona...


pazienza...

mettiti le pile...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pazienza...
> 
> mettiti le pile...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


tesoro non sono cosi disperata....
anche se quegli affarini di gomma non sono male nei momenti di solitudine...
sono sempre pronti quando vuoi e dove vuoi...
e anche senza pile...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Ma no simy è una tranquilla.....mi serve un accompagnatrice dal culo espansivo...simy che ne pensi di annuccia?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...ma sto* cazzeggiando *Annù! :mrgreen: l'ho scritto di proposito!:mrgreen:


con le pile o senza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io per ora non posso altrimenti...


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tesoro non sono cosi disperata....
> anche se quegli affarini di gomma non sono male nei momenti di solitudine...
> sono sempre pronti quando vuoi e dove vuoi...
> e anche senza pile...


a me?

uh gesu'....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Parliamo di cose serie:che culo hai?


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose serie:che culo hai?


a capanna...

daje na mano a pagarse l'imu...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con le pile o senza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> io per ora non posso altrimenti...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi te lo dico in privato....


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi te lo dico in privato....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


>


sono cose private tra donne!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Ma te a culo come stai messa?Creativo?anemico?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose serie:che culo hai?




un bel culo....modestamente...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


>


e non fare quella faccia....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma te a culo come stai messa?*Creativo*?anemico?




se mi dai un pennello...ti faccio  un bel disegno.....un'opera d'arte...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma te a culo come stai messa?Creativo?anemico?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: creativo!


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e non fare quella faccia....


Scherzavo


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: creativo!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vuoi un grande pennello o un pennello grande....?????


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ma cosa mi frega del culo bello a me?????A me interessa l'indole del tuo culo...mio dio ragazzi che ignoranza....!!


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa mi frega del culo bello a me?????A me interessa l'indole del tuo culo...mio dio ragazzi che ignoranza....!!


scusa ero di fretta..e lo sono pure ora...ho un cliente davanti....
intanto ti dico..indole generosa assai...


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...indole generosa assai...


Bravo Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Annuccia hai veramente i requisiti giusti!Adesso dovresti specificare cosa intendi per culo generoso assai...!!!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia hai veramente i requisiti giusti!Adesso dovresti specificare cosa intendi per culo generoso assai...!!!



ciao...sono di nuovo qua....mi sposto qui è meglio..sono depressa..offendimi un pochino così mi passa...
basta non volgio pensarci più..la mia decisiono è presa...
e poi come faccio a lavorare per te ingombrata...meglio così no???


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2012)

*Perfetto!*

Daje tranquilla ci pensiamo noi a farti passare la depressione....!Però annù io ho bisogno di una donna senza scrupoli....tu me sembri tanto una brava persona.....Io ho bisogno di una che a calarsi le mutande ci mette meno di niente......con zero scrupoli ed il culo impavido!!!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje tranquilla ci pensiamo noi a farti passare la depressione....!Però annù io ho bisogno di una donna senza scrupoli....tu me sembri tanto una brava persona.....Io ho bisogno di una che a calarsi le mutande ci mette meno di niente......con zero scrupoli ed il culo impavido!!!


SONO SI UNA BRAVA PERSONA....ma anche una persona di buona volontà.....
e poi io le mutande nemmeno  le porto...


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2012)

*Annù*

Annù.....se insisti......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annù.....se insisti......!!!:rotfl:


uff scusa vorrei risponderti diversamente ma sono troppo arrabbiata oggi..che cavolo...
aspetta un po...
che fatica convivere con certe cose...
aria aria...


----------



## exStermy (16 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ero di fretta..e lo sono pure ora...ho un cliente davanti....
> intanto ti dico..indole generosa assai...


ocio ai clienti, che ritrovarseli alle spalle ce vole n'attimo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Ascolta ma hai notizie di marì e anna a????mi mancano!!!


----------



## exStermy (16 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ma hai notizie di marì e anna a????mi mancano!!!


anna a mai stato in contatto, mari' e' un po' che non mi aggiorna...


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao a tutti!Mi state sempre smisuratamente sul cazzo,ho sempre tanti soldi,e mi masturbo a pensare che mi odiate!!!Andatevene ancora una volta affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!Mi state sempre smisuratamente sul cazzo,ho sempre tanti soldi,e mi masturbo a pensare che mi odiate!!!Andatevene ancora una volta affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!


pure la segretaria?


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2012)

*No*

Segretaria esclusa andate tutti affare in culo pezzenti!!!


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Segretaria esclusa andate tutti affare in culo pezzenti!!!


:forza:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!Mi state sempre smisuratamente sul cazzo,ho sempre tanti soldi,e mi masturbo a pensare che mi odiate!!!Andatevene ancora una volta affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!


Bastardo hai tanti soldi perchè li hai fregati ai Savoia...che a sua volta li fregarono al re di napoli...
Ridai i soldi all?italia...

Paga le tasse....e smettila di rubare allo stato italiano...che non può più darti ancora soldi...ne hai troppi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2012)

*Senti*

Senti polentone di merda,odiami quanto ti pare,son nato nella culla giusta,ho i soldi e mi permetto di amndarfi affanculo uno per uno in questo forum di merda chiaro vero?Odiatemi.....!!!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!Mi state sempre smisuratamente sul cazzo,ho sempre tanti soldi,e mi masturbo a pensare che mi odiate!!!Andatevene ancora una volta affanculo tutti nessuno escluso!!!!



ahhhhhhhhh siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii AVEVO GIUSTO BISOGNO DI TE OGGI.......


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2012)

*Embè*

Tu che vuoi terrona pezzente?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che vuoi terrona pezzente?



2 pezze in  più....sai i sento nuda...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2012)

*Odiami*

Odiami e non rompere...ci ho i soldi....e cmq complimenti per il tuo comportamento nell'altro post.....!!!!Cmq vaffanculo!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odiami e non rompere...ci ho i soldi....e cmq complimenti per il tuo comportamento nell'altro post.....!!!!Cmq vaffanculo!!!:mrgreen:



vaffanculo anche a te..(ho tante parolacce in canna..eh sai..)cmq tesoro adesso nn ho tempo vado appunto nell'altro post a litigare con extermi..almeno mi sfogo.....che idiota...


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vaffanculo anche a te..(ho tante parolacce in canna..eh sai..)cmq tesoro adesso nn ho tempo vado appunto nell'altro post a litigare con extermi..almeno mi sfogo.....che idiota...


grazie ed esagera pure te lo concedo...

usami come puncingbooolll e vedrai che te spariscono pure 3 rughette...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> grazie ed esagera pure te lo concedo...
> 
> usami come puncingbooolll *e vedrai che te spariscono pure 3 rughette*...
> 
> ahahahahah


se ci scanniamo per bene divento una 18enne???
e beh..se il sistema funziona...diamocele...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ho*

Ho tanti soldi.....!Andatevene affanculo!!


----------



## Mi sa (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tanti soldi.....!Andatevene affanculo!!


Mi sa che ci sono andati tutti ormai.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Mi sa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci sono andati tutti ormai.


ci andiamo ma poi torniamo


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

Mi sa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci sono andati tutti ormai.


la compagnia non manca.....


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Mi sa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci sono andati tutti ormai.


ao', quasi tutti...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma cosa commetate pezzenti?Sukate..merde!!


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao', quasi tutti...
> 
> ahahahahah


Sapessi quanta gente che c'è. Tu non vieni?


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ma che....*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa commetate pezzenti?Sukate..merde!!


Ma che verresti pure tu?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ahooo*

Ahhoo io ho i soldi quindi baciatemi il culo senza se e senza ma....!!Odiatemi!!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che verresti pure tu?


ma no! lui manda noi ....a anzi voi perchè io sono la segretaria e sono esonerata! devo restare in ufficio :carneval:


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

*E' un*



Simy ha detto:


> ma no! lui manda noi ....a anzi voi perchè io sono la segretaria e sono esonerata! devo restare in ufficio :carneval:


E' un mandante? Se sgancia ci vado pure io.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' un mandante? Se sgancia ci vado pure io.



no...ci andate aggratisssssssssssss


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sapessi quanta gente che c'è. Tu non vieni?


no grazie, spalle al muro sto benissimo..

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

*Allora resto*



Simy ha detto:


> no...ci andate aggratisssssssssssss


Allora resto qui con lui!


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ecco*



exStermy ha detto:


> no grazie, spalle al muro sto benissimo..
> 
> ahahahahah


Ecco bravo, affianco a me. Non ti muovere.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no grazie, spalle al muro sto benissimo..
> 
> ahahahahah



CREDEVO CI FOSSI NATO LI ...HAI SPOSTATO LA RESIDENZA????


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Uffà*

Potete evitare di postare queste stronzate?Mi state sul cazzo luride merde....adesso vi farò bannare..mi avete rotto i coioni pezzenti di merda!!!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete evitare di postare queste *stronzate*?Mi state sul cazzo luride merde....adesso vi farò bannare..mi avete rotto i coioni pezzenti di merda!!!


se parli di merda e vaffanculo ci stanno no??


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*No*

Stabilisco SOLO io ciò che ci stà e cosa no...vai affanculo pure tu!!


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Potete evitare di postare queste stronzate?Mi state sul cazzo luride merde....adesso vi farò bannare..mi avete rotto i coioni pezzenti di merda!!!


Ma il trash attira sai?


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, affianco a me. Non ti muovere.


non hai na' cugggina??

ahahah


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non hai na' cugggina??
> 
> ahahah


Si. Come passatempo?

Se non ti stacchi dal muro ci credo che t'annoi.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CREDEVO CI FOSSI NATO LI ...HAI SPOSTATO LA RESIDENZA????


No, ce so' ito dopo che so' nato da sotto un cavolo...

percio' pe' voi dico sempre cavolate....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si. Come passatempo?
> 
> Se non ti stacchi dal muro ci credo che t'annoi.


Per te forse...

io so' abituato a divertirme SOLO dal davanti...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*NO*

NO SOLO IO STABILISCO COSA ATTIRA E COSA NO PEZZENTONI E INFINGARDI!aDESSO VI FACCIO VEDERE IO...MI TEDIATE CON I VOSTRI LURIDI COMMENTI,SIETE 4 SFIGTATI SENZA UN EURO E OGNI GIORNO CHE PASSA MI STATE SEMPRE PUù SULLE PALLE,MO ODIERETE MA ANNATEVENE AFFANCULO ANCORA!!!!


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per te forse...
> 
> io so' abituato a divertirme SOLO dal davanti...
> 
> ahahahah


A parte che la cugina non si tocca. Non la tocchi nemmeno tu. Io dicevo per due chiacchiere, che avevi capito.

Divertiti pure da solo, ma copriti.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per te forse...
> 
> io so' abituato a divertirme SOLO dal davanti...
> 
> ahahahah



potresti provare chissa magari ti piace....


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> potresti provare chissa magari ti piace....


io ho sempre saputo e fatto cio' che me piaceva e cosa no...

pero' st'inviti non darli a tuo marito, perche' non e' bello...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> A parte che la cugina non si tocca. Non la tocchi nemmeno tu. Io dicevo per due chiacchiere, che avevi capito.
> 
> Divertiti pure da solo, ma copriti.


mo' la cugina non si tocca....

come sei skizzinoso...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ho sempre saputo e fatto cio' che me piaceva e cosa no...
> 
> pero' st'inviti non darli a tuo marito, perche' non e' bello...
> 
> ahahahahah


io infatti lo sto dicendo a te.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma quanto puzzate merdacce!!Odiatemi


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io infatti lo sto dicendo a te.....


consiglio agggratissse...

non disperdere inutilmente le tue forze...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto puzzate merdacce!!Odiatemi


ti risulta forse che la merda profumi????
e poi con sto continuo mandar affanculo....
mi sa che ti tocca comprare qualche deodorante....


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2012)

*Vi*

Vi aggiorno!I miei averi son sempre molti....come molti son i vaffanculo che vorrei esternare ad ognuno di voi....!!Mi state sui coioni ogni giorno di più...vi odio,provo ribrezzo per le vostre misere vite,siete poveri e rappresentate tutto quello che io non vorrei mai essere!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno!I miei averi son sempre molti....come molti son i vaffanculo che vorrei esternare ad ognuno di voi....!!Mi state sui coioni ogni giorno di più...vi odio,provo ribrezzo per le vostre misere vite,siete poveri e rappresentate tutto quello che io non vorrei mai essere!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!!


che novità


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Bè*

é passato quasi un mese e non ho sentito la vostra mancanza.....!Siete delle miserabili merde ecco il perchè.....!!Ho sempre più soldi alla faccia delle vostre vite di merda...e non mi va più di aggiornarvi perchè mi avete strarotto la verga!Adatevene per l'ennesima volta affanculo tutti....!!Spero di non leggervi mai più ,chiaviche!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é passato quasi un mese e non ho sentito la vostra mancanza.....!Siete delle miserabili merde ecco il perchè.....!!Ho sempre più soldi alla faccia delle vostre vite di merda...e non mi va più di aggiornarvi perchè mi avete strarotto la verga!Adatevene per l'ennesima volta affanculo tutti....!!Spero di non leggervi mai più ,chiaviche!!!



Non è che ti avanzano 11.000 euro? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si mi avanzavano....peccato mi ci son appena pulito il mio candido culo!!Vaffanculo!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é passato quasi un mese e non ho sentito la vostra mancanza.....!Siete delle miserabili merde ecco il perchè.....!!Ho sempre più soldi alla faccia delle vostre vite di merda...e non mi va più di aggiornarvi perchè mi avete strarotto la verga!Adatevene per l'ennesima volta affanculo tutti....!!Spero di non leggervi mai più ,chiaviche!!!



attenzione oscuro...vedi che ti mandano l'accertamento fiscale.....
un paio di lettere sono gia arrivate....


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi avanzavano....peccato mi ci son appena pulito il mio candido culo!!Vaffanculo!


Magari il concessionario li accetta lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*annuccia*

Possono mandarmi che gli pare i ho i soldi possono solo baciarmi languidamente i peli del culo....!Vai affanculo annuccia!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Dipende dal concessionario...e comunque...fatti una macchina devente....mi rompete il cazzo con queste macchine proletarie....ma magari vi strappano la patente....dovete starvene a lavoro e non intasare le città miseri pezzenti....!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Possono mandarmi che gli pare i ho i soldi possono solo baciarmi languidamente i peli del culo....!Vai affanculo annuccia!!



senti un po..siccome a me è arrivata..posso dire che me li dai tu quelli che secondo LORO mi avanzano????
prestazioni personali...li la fattura non occorre no???


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal concessionario...e comunque...fatti una macchina devente....mi rompete il cazzo con queste macchine proletarie....ma magari vi strappano la patente....dovete starvene a lavoro e non intasare le città miseri pezzenti....!Odiatemi e vaffanculo!



ma mo cominci a maltrattare pure la tua segretaria


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*

Io ho i soldi annuccia....quindi tu mi vendi il culo poi se ne parla!Vai affanculo!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Si non dovrei ma oggi son nervoso....sopportami!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si non dovrei ma oggi son nervoso....sopportami!!!


 va bene capo!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si non dovrei ma oggi son nervoso....sopportami!!!


solo oggi....
cosa mai è accaduto????


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*aNNUCCIA*

Mi stavo pulendo il culo con 11 mila euro....e me ne son serviti atri 6 mila per pulirmelo completamente ....!Ma a te che cazzo te ne frega scusa?Cazzo vuoi?ma vaffanculo va...!!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stavo pulendo il culo con 11 mila euro....e me ne son serviti atri 6 mila per pulirmelo completamente ....!Ma a te che cazzo te ne frega scusa?Cazzo vuoi?ma vaffanculo va...!!


uffa il dico si è rotto cambialo..ormai non fa nemmeno più lo stesso effetto....


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Mhh*

E tu non ascoltarlo pezzente...!!


----------



## sammy.fox (18 Giugno 2012)

*oh fischiaaaaaaaa*

Ma che dire????? Non so fino a che punto sia vera la tua storia...porca schifina! Sei venuto qui a prenderci un po' in giro? Sai che ti dico? Qui ognuno ha i cocomeri suoi...


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Sammy*

Se non te ne vai velocemente l'unico fischio che sentirai saranno le mie gambe che ti prendono a calci nel culo proletaria di merda!!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


sammy non sa cosa le spetta adesso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non te ne vai velocemente l'unico fischio che sentirai saranno le mie gambe che ti prendono a calci nel culo proletaria di merda!!


ecco appunto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

